# SMS/MMS/EMAIL/PHONE Notifications CM7 ?



## Ruinit (Jul 26, 2011)

New to this rooting and all. I used a few of the sense roms, now trying CM7 roms and I noticed with all of CM7 roms they do not show on the icons missed calls, messages or anything? I have looked all around in settings and find nothing other than to turn on/off notifications on the top bar. I just want them to show on the message icon like the factory rom did.

I would be grateful for any help.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Did you wipe everything (data/cache/davlik) when coming from a different rom?


----------



## Ruinit (Jul 26, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Did you wipe everything (data/cache/davlik) when coming from a different rom?


Yep used rom manager to do full wipe. They seem to work fine on sense roms like das bamf and gingervitis and such just won't show on the icons on anything with CM7 as a base. Messaging icon never gets a counter on it 1,2,3..... missed messages?


----------



## nedenspreden (Jul 21, 2011)

"Ruinit said:


> Yep used rom manager to do full wipe. They seem to work fine on sense roms like das bamf and gingervitis and such just won't show on the icons on anything with CM7 as a base. Messaging icon never gets a counter on it 1,2,3..... missed messages?


Is that even a feature of the AOSP messaging app? That may just be part is Sense's messaging app.


----------



## Ruinit (Jul 26, 2011)

nedenspreden said:


> Is that even a feature of the AOSP messaging app? That may just be part is Sense's messaging app.


No idea, new to this but it was on the stock that I have used for months then rooted and went to das bamf was there but trying the CM7 stuff and for sure not on any of them. That is why I was asking, I didn't want to spend a ton of time trying more cm7's if it is a limit to those roms.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

Are you talking about the status bar icons, which appear at the very top of your screen in the black bar, or the icons that you place on your homescreens? As far as the stats bar goes, I don't think you can get a count display on AOSP. For regular icons you can use ADW Notifier from the market.


----------



## jmiller98 (Jun 7, 2011)

You may have to use adw launcher notifications, since the launcher is adw.


----------



## Ruinit (Jul 26, 2011)

litso said:


> Are you talking about the status bar icons, which appear at the very top of your screen in the black bar, or the icons that you place on your homescreens? As far as the stats bar goes, I don't think you can get a count display on AOSP. For regular icons you can use ADW Notifier from the market.


Yea looking for count on icons, tried adw notifier works after some set up for gmail and mms however it will not work for any other email so it is useless if you have like a msn, yahoo or any other email.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Ruinit said:


> Yea looking for count on icons, tried adw notifier works after some set up for gmail and mms however it will not work for any other email so it is useless if you have like a msn, yahoo or any other email.


Maybe try Go Launcher and Go notifier, not sure if they have the same email setup though.


----------



## twohands (Jul 25, 2011)

I've given up on having the counts on homescreen icons in any combination other than sense/sense rosie. Using other launchers with sense, I could get counts for phone, messaging and gmail, but when using any replacement apps it did not work. I've long since stopped caring and I just use the notification bar - CM7 has plenty to offer as is!


----------



## itsjustadrian (Aug 6, 2011)

Use the app SMS Unread Count. Add as a widget (it'll be 1x1 on the homescreen since it's just an icon), configure what you want to be monitored (sms/email/phone calls), and select your icon.


----------

